# Mountainbike/Downhill in Fulda



## Benny06 (17. April 2018)

Hallo zusammen 

mein Sohn (12) fährt sehr gern Mountainbike und sucht sich in unserer Umgebung Strecken auf denen er fahren kann. Leider haben wir bisher keine Strecke gefunden, die seinen Wünschen gerecht wird. 

Wir suchen schon eine Weile einen Verein oder eine Crew der er sich anschließen kann, um seine Begeisterung leben zu können. 

Ich hoffe jemand kann uns weiterhelfen.

Ich wünsche euch einen tollen Tag!

Beste Grüße

Benny


----------



## Cpt. Crash (17. April 2018)

Servus Benny! 

Komme nicht aus der Region, aber schau doch mal in die regionalen Foren, eventuell findet sich da was!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JohnnyRider (18. April 2018)

Hallo Benny,
Gibt ein paar illegale Spots in der Gegend, die wird dir aber niemand hier im Forum nennen...

Als Verein kommt der Radsportverein FreeRide OstHessen (FROH) Fulda e.V. In Frage, die haben einen Trainingsgelände in Haimbach.
Außerdem interessant: die Crew rund um den Downhaun in Haunetal oder den Yo-Trail in Bad Hersfeld.

Die nähesten legalen Spots zum üben neben den genannten Vereinsstrecken sind entweder Flowtrails (Kreuzberg, Schlüchtern, Bad Orb) oder Bikeparks (Frammersbach, Beerfelden, etc.)

Sportliche Grüße

Johannes


----------



## Benny06 (18. April 2018)

@JohnnyRider 

Das hilft mir auf jeden Fall weiter. 

Vielen Dank für die ausführliche Antwort


----------

